# The only process on the core



## fermium (Sep 21, 2017)

How to do it? Maybe there are some system calls or console commands?? Other processes cannot interrupt the execution.
Please help me, thank you!


----------



## ralphbsz (Sep 22, 2017)

Your message is very unclear.  Explain way more.  What are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## fscorrea (Sep 30, 2017)

I guess he meant to have a process run up to its completion without risk of preemption for e.g. scheduling policies. Also, to have it done using a single core which would be fully "dedicated" to such task, thereby leaving room for other tasks to run on the remaining cores.

Regardless, I agree with ralphbsz: this needs elaboration.


----------

